# T Square It and I'm Still crooked!



## pinkchoclate29 (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, got the t square and the pages are centered perfectly, but the pages are crooked!! I can't get em' straight to save my life!!! Helllllllllllpp!!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you moving the shirt after you use the square?


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Laser  never crooked again.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Neisha. First off there is a little bit of play in the T Square It, to enable the cross piece to slide freely, so you need to ensure that the cross slide is completely square to the vertical ruler. It is *only* a small amount of play though, but from personal experience, I have found it can make a difference with some designs. 

What is is more likely however, is that you haven't had the collar seams aligned correctly. Few shirts are folded in such a way that you can just put them on the press. I messed up my first shirt (fortunately on old one) as I hadn't re-aligned the collar seams properly with the T Square It, so I ended up with a misaligned transfer.

Since ensuring the cross slide was square onto the vertical bar and ensuring the collar seams were in good alignment, I have not had any further problems with Lou's device. It is actually useful bit of kit once you get the hang of it.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t54474.html#post323597


----------



## pinkchoclate29 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sliding it up to press away from collar.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will sometimes use a couple rubber bands around the vertical piece...above and below the horizontal when doing a lot of the same image..keeps me really straight each time...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I will say charles gave yo a great tip.I bought one of first ones sold and still use it. I had a little trouble getting used to it. I re read the instructions and now we are best friends. ... JB


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Neisha when I first got my T-Square It everything was crooked even though I was sure it was square to my press and my transfers were lined up properly. Problem I had was I wasn't checking that my shirts were perfectly straight on the platen. I was doing it the way I always had, by feel. Thought I was pretty good at it, but apparently before the T-Square It everything was misaligned the same way. I also made the mistake of making sure my collars were placed square but not all the way down the shirt. The instructions are worth a re-read, but now I not only check my collars, but I check the shirt at the opposite end of the platen and I never have alignment issues ever. If you use the T-Square It to align your transfer, but haven't made sure your shirt is aligned you'll have unpredictable results.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

kpk703 said:


> Neisha when I first got my T-Square It everything was crooked even though I was sure it was square to my press and my transfers were lined up properly. Problem I had was I wasn't checking that my shirts were perfectly straight on the platen. I was doing it the way I always had, by feel. Thought I was pretty good at it, but apparently before the T-Square It everything was misaligned the same way. I also made the mistake of making sure my collars were placed square but not all the way down the shirt. The instructions are worth a re-read, but now I not only check my collars, but I check the shirt at the opposite end of the platen and I never have alignment issues ever. If you use the T-Square It to align your transfer, but haven't made sure your shirt is aligned you'll have unpredictable results.


 Great point !!!! I had nt even considered that. I was trying to figure out the issue and bam you did it. .... JB


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> Laser  never crooked again.


which ones that then please?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont have the tool so cant comment on how it works. I always wondered how the shirt was put on the platon square to begin with other than visually. I also wondered if all the lower platons actually are square as some have nonsquared rubber mats and some are covered with teflon pad protectors. A quick visual aid is a mark on the lower center edge of your platon and a mark on the center front panel of your press.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is one company that sells commercial grade lasers for our industry - Screen Printing, Embroidery, Heat Transfer Laser Alignment System – Laser Targeting Systems.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

First as the designer of the Tee Square I need tell you you should always check the width bar to make sure the shirt is at the same mark on each side. yes there is some play in the slider but not much. I try to make sure it slides smoothly. Be sure the back plate is centered on the seams on both sides as well. I know that people place their shirts on the pad with out really making sure the shirt is not crooked. Checking with the width bar should get rid of that problem. And alway feel free to contact me for any help. Lou


----------



## g42guy (May 1, 2008)

So I have read all these, and I'm still with "Pink". I can NOT get the item to work for me. 

Many of you say make sure the shirt is square on the press. How? The shirt falls off on all side unless I'm pressing a very small youth shirt.

Also, What directions are you speaking of? The only thing I have to go by is the video. I did not receive any direction with the t-square.

When I try to square up using the "Points" of the collar, it's not even close to square/straight. I am much closer eyeballing it.

Pink, if you figure it out please let me know!! 

Don't get me wrong here, I'm not trashing Lou's invention. There are enough peole here that love it, So I know the problem is in the "USER". I just wish I could figure it out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

g42guy said:


> So I have read all these, and I'm still with "Pink". I can NOT get the item to work for me.
> 
> Many of you say make sure the shirt is square on the press. How? The shirt falls off on all side unless I'm pressing a very small youth shirt.
> 
> ...


The instructions are wrapped around the unit upon shipping. Why you did not get them I do not know but I woull gladly send them to you if you email is posted. Lou Please feel free to contact me. I do not like unhappy customers. Did you buy it direct from me? Please PM me or email me so I can help you.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

pinkchoclate29 said:


> Okay, got the t square and the pages are centered perfectly, but the pages are crooked!! I can't get em' straight to save my life!!! Helllllllllllpp!!


I sent you an email that may help. Lou


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That is an interesting point about the shirt not being laid on the platen correctly. 

It seems like even an laser wouldn't be able to fix that issue. If the t-shirt is fully covering the platen, how can you be sure that it has been laid correctly? That almost seems like a bigger issue that aligning the transfer correctly.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would fold the shirt in half and get a center point on the shirt. I would measure and mar my platen. I would then aligne those marks together. I would make sure the over hang is even on each side of the press. I wouls hen make sure the bottom of the shirt is straight accross. All this being done the tesquareit will work. This like any other tool must be used correctly to be effective. ... JB


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

You know I've never thought about lining up the garment, but here is what I do: 
1. line up the armholes at the top even on each side 
2. then at my end of the bottom platen I wrap the leftover fabric under the bottom platen and "feel" that they are even. 
3. line up the center crease with the T-square it 
4. line up the collar. 
5. take a lint roller to the T shirt (I do this at any point along the way, but I find it is critical)
6. place the transfer using the T-Square it

How do other people line up their garments on the bottom platen...?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I press the center line and go by my markings on the edge of the lower platon and the front panel of the press. On my screen print platon I put a center line right down the entire thing as well as center lines on top of my screens. It makes set ups so much easier.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Shirts are rarely perfectly symmetrical and people are even less symmetrical. I took a bunch of Port & Co tees and laid them out on a table. Measuring the width across the armpit I found they varied by as much as an inch and the neck wasn't always centered. When all is said and done, it doesn't need to be perfect it only needs to look perfect. Sometimes measuring is a handicap. As for putting the shirt on, I basically make sure it is straight with a variation on the technique used in screenprinting. Getting the shirt straight is a basic skill that will only come through practice. If you have to measure every single shirt your efficiency will be in the crapper.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents, and Lou I love the T-Square It, now that I know how to use it. Key is to know you have the T-Square It centered horizontally on the platen. This can be done by looking at the horizontal indicator and having the same ruler location at each end of the platen. For example, I have a 15 x 15 Mighty Press, so when centered the ruler reads 7 1/2 inches on each platen side. I pull up my collar seams and ensure that both ends of the collar read the same measurement (say 3 1/2 inches for example.) I then slide my horizontal bar down to the arm pit area and check that my arm pit seam falls on the same measurement on both sides. Sometimes that means folding it over the ends of the T-Square It to see where they lay. On a big, say 3X shirt they can fold over quite a bit. I then slide down to the bottom of the platen and do the same with the edges of the shirt. This is all before I ever place a transfer under the T-Square It...so I know before I attempt to line up a transfer the shirt is square. This may seem like a time consuming process, but with a little practice you can do it in about 10 seconds, top to bottom. And I never, ever, have the problems I used to have and frankly without the T-Square It I would never have known I was consistently placing transfers crooked, even though there were a few episodes where I saw customers wearing my shirts and found myself cocking my head a bit... Great product, if you take advantage of all the features.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Rodney said:


> That is an interesting point about the shirt not being laid on the platen correctly.
> 
> It seems like even an laser wouldn't be able to fix that issue. If the t-shirt is fully covering the platen, how can you be sure that it has been laid correctly? That almost seems like a bigger issue that aligning the transfer correctly.


If you look at this setup it is probably the fastest and best way to line up your shirts. I'm not pimping this as I don't sell it so it was just a fluke that I tried and it works wonders. 

How To Line Your Image Up So It Is Straight?

The key is lining up the shirt on the press correctly, the laser comes in as a way to line up the transfers correctly without having move anything at all, once you line up the shirt with the lines on the side all you do is set the transfer along the red line and press, nothing to move, nothing to adjust. 
I have found that the speed of not having to use anything is much faster them using another method. The drawback is those that don't have the room to install side boards or sink the press into a work bench are always going to fight the issue of correct alignment. 

Anyway it works great for me and that's the only reason I shared this.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

stuffnthingz said:


> How do other people line up their garments on the bottom platen...?


I have to hang the top of the t-shirt off the platen because I press in my tag and I have to clear that area when I press the design on the shirt. So from what I can tell from the video, I wouldn't be able to use the T Square It.

So ... I have a real low-tech method of centering the shirt by measuring at 6 points (the dotted line is the edge of the bottom platen):










1 • Measure from the armpit seam to the edge of the platen and make sure it is the same distance on opposite side.

2 • Measure from the bottom edge of platen to side seam and make sure it is the same distance on opposite side.

3 • Measure from top of platen to shoulder seam and make sure it is the same distance on opposite side.

This works for me every time and the key is to measure from the same points on both sides. Yes, it takes a little time but I'd rather get it right the first time vs wasting a shirt and transfer. I have tried the center-fold method on several occasions and I just can't get that to work for me. 

As for centering the design on the shirt I do pretty much the same thing. I use my ruler to make sure the distance from left to right is the same and then I pick a point on the design that I can measure from the bottom in two places to make sure it's straight horizontally.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

great ideas here!


----------



## Richelliott (Jun 10, 2008)

queerrep said:


> So ... I have a real low-tech method of centering the shirt by measuring at 6 points (the dotted line is the edge of the bottom platen):
> .


I do it the very same way, other than using finger widths or hand widths for measuring, squaring the transfer is the same way. I do not worry about anything less than about 1 finger width out of square. As was stated in another thread people are not symmetrical as well as shirts are not all even. My wife is more if a perfectionist, she uses the ruler method. Once we do shirts there is no visual difference between shirts once a person is wearing it.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

pinkchoclate29 said:


> Okay, got the t square and the pages are centered perfectly, but the pages are crooked!! I can't get em' straight to save my life!!! Helllllllllllpp!!


 
Go back to using a regular plastic ruler!!!

I have no idea where my tsqua is.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Richelliott said:


> I do it the very same way, other than using finger widths or hand widths for measuring, squaring the transfer is the same way. I do not worry about anything less than about 1 finger width out of square. As was stated in another thread people are not symmetrical as well as shirts are not all even. My wife is more if a perfectionist, she uses the ruler method. Once we do shirts there is no visual difference between shirts once a person is wearing it.


 One of the reason I invented the tee square is for volume retailers. You may get away with not having center transfers with doing one shirt orders but I was faced with doing volume and when the customers folded the shirts and placed on the the shelf it was clearly visable that the designs were either one way or another. Not all ligned up. it was costing me money to replace to those stores as they wanted when stacked the shirts designs to be all in on place. I need to help myself. I thought I was good at eyballing the placement.. I wasn't.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I need a broken Tee Square It! Anyone got one they would like to part with? I just hate to buy one and cut it down for my purposes. I have a new splitter press that works backwards so the Tee Square It is too long and runs into the hinge area on the press. I need a 16" long model, but I hate to cut down my main one because I need the length on my bigger 16x20 press.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Masterkoin said:


> I need a broken Tee Square It! Anyone got one they would like to part with? I just hate to buy one and cut it down for my purposes. I have a new splitter press that works backwards so the Tee Square It is too long and runs into the hinge area on the press. I need a 16" long model, but I hate to cut down my main one because I need the length on my bigger 16x20 press.


I will PM you. I can help. Lou (inventor of Tee square)


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

First or all, I am not here to hurt anyone's feelings or hamper their production or business. That being said, I have wanted to write on this topic for some time now and I have been avoiding it.

OK well, I'm a long time screenprinter who is relatively new to heat pressing. I purchased the T-square-it and Logo-it a while back and have since placed both of them in storage.

I read the Forum every day, and I have learned a ton from the contributors. I have read countless posts about people who use the T-Square-it and Logo-it and love them. To those people, I say "Great, Good for you!!!"

But for me, the perfectionist, I don't think either piece of equipment is worth a dime. First off, the T-Square-it has entirely too much play at both the top "T" area as well as in the point where the horizontal and vertical pieces meet (and slide). It's simple geometry, if one end of an intersecting line is off by a mere fraction of an inch, that distance is increased at the opposite end. The play in the sliding portion of the T-Square equates to a tremendous amount at the outer edges of the horizontal bar. Thus, it cannot possibly give you an accurate reading of whether your shirt is straight on the press or not.

Also, it is entirely too unstable at the "T" portion of the device because the "T" isn't long enough. Another 4 inches or so would have made it more stable.

The Logo-it is nothing more than a plastic template that is placed on top of the garment. There isn't anything about that item that would help you make a correct placement for your first press and there isn't anything that would indicate if the transfer was straight or not. There just isn't. Yes, it probably would allow you to put the transfer in the same location every time, but is that location correct or straight? The Logo-it won’t tell you that.

A carpenter's square and a drafting T-square is by far a better choice, (at least for me) and both items together will run you about $20.

You can watch all the videos and read all the posts you want, but neither item is going to work magic for you. If you're using them and you're happy with the results, then by all means keep doing it. But if you’re not getting good results or haven't tried them yet, I would suggest looking into some other method, perhaps the one I described.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess there is no micro registration going on with a TSquareIt, but I use mine so much I needed a second one. It took a bit for me to get efficient at using mine well, but most things take some experience to master. While a drafting or carpenter square may get you there and I'm sure have little to no play in them, they normally aren't see through or marked from the center out. TSquareIt may not be for you, but I don't think its very fair to act like any simple square will work the same way. There is a reason that there are different types of squares for different applications and the TSquareIt is definately the tool for transfer placement.


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually, the drafting square I use is indeed see through. As far as the carpenters square goes, I cant see any reason why it needs to be see through, as there is a tremendous amount of open space between the tines. Sorry if my post offends anyone, but I still feel both the T-square it and Logo-it are two very poorly designed items.

Post after post boasts how great they are, and for some, maybe they work great. But IMHO the newbs on this board, who are trying to build a business, should spend thier money on more efficient items.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wildcard1257 said:


> First or all, I am not here to hurt anyone's feelings or hamper their production or business. That being said, I have wanted to write on this topic for some time now and I have been avoiding it.
> 
> OK well, I'm a long time screenprinter who is relatively new to heat pressing. I purchased the T-square-it and Logo-it a while back and have since placed both of them in storage.
> 
> ...


If you were not happy with the product then why did you not ask for your money back. It would have been that simple. As the inventor of both products I tried to bring to the industry something that would help do the job. having sold over 4000 tee squares over the last 2 years and receiving many great testamonials about the product I know I accomplished what I set out to do. Was there anything else out there, yes. The item were more costrly and I thought the industry was looking for something that could do the job and cost less. Sure you can find other things that work for you and apperently you did. But here you said you had a problem with my items and instead of asking for a refund becuase you were not happy with it you choose to bash the product. I don't want unhappy customers. But I guess it is easier for you to come here and say what you did then to write me and let me correct the problem. I would have gladly returned your money. Lou Robin


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Lou, I agree with you. We sell your T-Squate-It and Logo It and get excellent feedback from our customers. It may not be the perfect tool for everyone but it works for most.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

proworlded said:


> Lou, I agree with you. We sell your T-Squate-It and Logo It and get excellent feedback from our customers. It may not be the perfect tool for everyone but it works for most.


 I want e4veryone to understand he has a right to have an openion how it works are does not work for him. But he did not contact me about not being happy with how it was constructed. we all can find things that work for us. I did not like what was available to me at the time and came up with this idea. if he chooses not to use it but something that works better for him and wants to share that I don't have a problem with that. Lou


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why would I ask for my money back? I used it on about 120 shirts, that hardly makes it an unused item. I just bought a new floor mop that I don't like, I'm not returning that either. You sold it to me in good faith and I bought it in good faith.

I found both items didn't help me, if they work for others, thats great. Just so everyone understands, my in-box has been full each day since my original post, with messages from people who agree with me.

I offered my opinion, I did not attack Lou personally, heck, I never mentioned his name or his company's name. People post thier opinion on differant transfer company's products everyday and nobody has a problem with that. Apparently, giving an opinion which flies against the ideas of some of the "prominant members" is taboo.... I guess I should have known better.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wildcard1257 said:


> Why would I ask for my money back? I used it on about 120 shirts, that hardly makes it an unused item. I just bought a new floor mop that I don't like, I'm not returning that either. You sold it to me in good faith and I bought it in good faith.
> 
> I found both items didn't help me, if they work for others, thats great. Just so everyone understands, my in-box has been full each day since my original post, with messages from people who agree with me.
> 
> I offered my opinion, I did not attack Lou personally, heck, I never mentioned his name or his company's name. People post their opinion on different transfer company's products everyday and nobody has a problem with that. Apparently, giving an opinion which flies against the ideas of some of the "prominent members" is taboo.... I guess I should have known better.


Thom, you said it had some issues other then you just don't like it. I would have gladly refunded your money based on that alone. I don't care if you did 500 shirts. My business is based on customer service and I just want you to know that the option of getting a refund was open to you. if you just don't like it or find other tools better then that is fine.I just want you and anyone to know I want only to give the customer service to you that you deserve. I also stated I did not mind the opinion, that is fair. It was the issues of the unit not functioning correctly is the issue I had. That should have been addressed directly to me *I would have handled it to your satisfaction.*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have read plenty of product reviews on this forum, and sometimes people like a product and sometimes, they don't. The same thing happens with some of the products I love, some folks don't share my opinion, and other products people are are loyal to, I won't touch. 

As far as sharing those opinions, I am always under the belief that this forum is a place that we can all share of our opinions of products for the benefit of others, without fear of reproach, and regardless of whom created, manufactures or sells it. 

Fair and balanced, that is what this forum is about. Almost all members of the forum have given their opinions on at least *some* products in the past. Those products were created, mfg, and sold by *somebody else* -- so everyone has to deal with it from time to time. 

If I tried the Tsq and did not like it for whatever issues I had, I would share that here, but I don't use a Tsq, I use something else that works fine for me. I had my product before the Tsq was on the market. Long story short: yes, some people love it, some don't, and some use something else. What's wrong with that, and what's wrong with talking about it? (_A rhetorical question, not an actual question posed for answering!_ LOL).


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lou, let me start by saying that your customer service is excellent. I have made three separate purchases (I have the pads and I love them) and if this were EBAY, I’d have no choice but to give a 5 star rating. The product was as advertised, checkout was quick and easy, and the item arrived in a very short time. 

I commend you on the offer to refund my purchase even if I had done 500 shirts. However, I wouldn’t feel right asking for my money back at that point. But I do appreciate where you’re coming from.

To all who have read this forum, I want you to understand that I am not suggesting for a minute that Lou or his suppliers are trying to defraud anyone or mislead anyone. As I said earlier, it’s obvious that the T-Square it and the Log-it work for some people, maybe even most, I however did not find them useful. I am simply giving my opinion on an item that I have used (extensively) and found not to be helpful in my situation.

Lou, I wish you the best of luck with your business and quite honestly I look forward to seeing what other gadgets you come up with. Hell, I’ll probably give those a try as well. That is, if you’ll still sell to me!!!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

wildcard1257 said:


> First or all, I am not here to hurt anyone's feelings
> 
> I don't think either piece of equipment is worth a dime.


Well if I were the inventor of those products, that would hurt my feelings.
I don't use Lou's products yet, but if a couple a well known business are offering his products, I think they worth more than a dime. Besides there are a lot of people here that are very satisfied with those tools.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> ......Lou (inventor of Tee square)


 ...I love it because I love Lou and it helps people. It also provides a great level of *confidence* to LINE it up. 

I remember the first time I pressed a transfer on a shirt it came out crocked.  where was the Tee square then ha? ...when i neededed one to help me with the printing placement on shirts? nowhere, although I already owned other gadgets to help me, like the Stahls Teflon Pillows etc...

btw: Lou is not only the inventor of the Tee square, he is also the inventor of HOW TO transfer Videos on YouTube. 

Look it, I personally do not own one of these things, but if you have problems with transfer placement on shirts, this is the tool to get. Just like you buy that tape thing to line up letters with. Never use it either but some people do because they find it helps them etc. 


:


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the situation between Thom and Lou is quite behind them. Thom gave feedback that is allowable on the forum, many of his comments were made graciously, and Lou handled the situation very professionally. Let's move on, JMHO.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I think the situation between Thom and Lou is quite behind them. Thom gave feedback that is allowable on the forum, many of his comments were made graciously, and Lou handled the situation very professionally. Let's move on, JMHO.


You are right, and just to change the subject, Rodney started shipping out Prometeus' winner t-shirts !!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> You are right, and just to change the subject, Rodney started shipping out Prometeus' winner t-shirts !!!


 
Yeah, isn't that awesome! Prommy got his today! Whoo hooo, and like everyone else, I can't wait for mine!  It's so exciting! Good to see you, Marcelo.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you know where Prometeus lives? Can I estimate how long it will take to get mine in the middle of the country?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

He lives in GA somewhere between Hotlanta and the Sticks (his words not mine ), which is the opposite coast from Rodney, but not all of the shirts are shipped out yet. I am imagining Prom's was in the first shipment to go, being the designer and contest winner. I'm sure Rodney will make an announcement when the last are on their way. 

Soooo, back to that Tsq... best wishes to all who are enjoying theirs, and for anyone who has theirs in *storage* - is there any interest in posting it for sale in the tsf classifieds? There may be some folks very interested in used Tsq at a discount price.  (Is that back on topic?)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

talk about a hard sell here. 



:


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> talk about a hard sell here.
> 
> 
> 
> :


LOL, good one, Lucy!  PS: Can you change your shirt color? Going to send you a quick pm if that's okay... 

Edit: Whoops, can't send a pm...


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> ....Can you change your shirt color?


 
Oh no, did i do something wrong?  ...again.



:


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> Oh no, did i do something wrong?  ...again.
> 
> 
> 
> :


Not at all.  It's a super cool special bonus Rodney is giving to tsf veteran members. No need to win a contest or be a mod, you get to pick your own shirt color!  I wrote you a message on your visitor board if you want to chat there.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Not at all.  It's a super cool special bonus Rodney is giving to tsf veteran members. No need to win a contest or be a mod, you get to pick your own shirt color!  I wrote you a message on your visitor board if you want to chat there.


Oh really? thanks for letting me know.

gee, this must be my lucky day . Let me go out and buy a lottery ticket. 


We'll chat there in the future.
thanks again.


:


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Change colors from black? Are you crazy! That is the best shirt color anyway. 

Too bad Tee Square It doesn't come in black.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Masterkoin said:


> Change colors from black? Are you crazy! That is the best shirt color anyway.
> 
> Too bad Tee Square It doesn't come in black.


 It did one time.. Also White.. but people said it did not work on black or white shirts because it was hard to see numbers. So I made it yellow.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I have read plenty of product reviews on this forum, and sometimes people like a product and sometimes, they don't. The same thing happens with some of the products I love, some folks don't share my opinion, and other products people are are loyal to, I won't touch.
> 
> As far as sharing those opinions, I am always under the belief that this forum is a place that we can all share of our opinions of products for the benefit of others, without fear of reproach, and regardless of whom created, manufactures or sells it.
> 
> ...


My replys were not about an opinion. It was about his issues with construction of the product. *"First off, the T-Square-it has entirely too much play at both the top "T" area as well as in the point where the horizontal and vertical pieces meet (and slide). It's simple geometry, if one end of an intersecting line is off by a mere fraction of an inch, that distance is increased at the opposite end. The play in the sliding portion of the T-Square equates to a tremendous amount at the outer edges of the horizontal bar. Thus, it cannot possibly give you an accurate reading of whether your shirt is straight on the press or not."* That is not an opinion and is an isue with construction. That is not an opinion but a complaint. 
I felt he should have addressed that issue with me. Saying why he found something more useful and is getting better results is one thing. Saying my product is not worth a dime.. is very much not. Of course that is my opinion.. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wildcard1257 said:


> Lou, let me start by saying that your customer service is excellent. I have made three separate purchases (I have the pads and I love them) and if this were EBAY, I’d have no choice but to give a 5 star rating. The product was as advertised, checkout was quick and easy, and the item arrived in a very short time.
> 
> I commend you on the offer to refund my purchase even if I had done 500 shirts. However, I wouldn’t feel right asking for my money back at that point. But I do appreciate where you’re coming from.
> 
> ...


Of course.. I don't think what you did is out of line. I felt your opinion about the use was one thing and your problems with construction were another that's all. When you said they are not worth a dime that kind of offended me but hey.. like that never happen before. You are always welcomed to do business with me and if I can help you in any way my door is always open. Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> My replys were not about an opinion. It was about his issues with construction of the product. .... That is not an opinion but a complaint.


I wasn't talking about your replys, I was giving my opinion on the freedom to share opinions, favorable and disfavorable, on this forum. 



badalou said:


> I felt he should have addressed that issue with me. Saying why he found something more useful and is getting better results is one thing. Saying my product is not worth a dime.. is very much not. Of course that is my opinion.. Lou


So you stated, which is, of course, is fine. 
I have no issues with your customer service policies, Lou, I am not a customer. 

I was addressing the OP's reluctance to feel free to post his opinion, which I strongly feel is a right of every member on this forum, and should remain so, without fear of any kind. 

You and Thom handled the situation, and I believe we are moving on. I know I am, but wanted to leave you with the confidence that I have no issues with your responses. I thought I stated that clearly when I said Lou responded professionally.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I still dont see how it would help if you arent perfect with the shirt on the platon. Square is square and there isnt anything square about a tee or the rubber mat on a heatpress platon. I figured that one out on my first transfer with a regular t-square. You just need to fold the shirt and press a center line when you do the moisture removal press. It works every time no matter how goofy the cut of the tee...the center is the center. I love ya Lou and rock on but a square tool that doesnt deal with square angles or perfectly fixed points is really just an educated guess.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I still dont see how it would help if you arent perfect with the shirt on the platon. Square is square and there isnt anything square about a tee or the rubber mat on a heatpress platon. I figured that one out on my first transfer with a regular t-square. You just need to fold the shirt and press a center line when you do the moisture removal press. It works every time no matter how goofy the cut of the tee...the center is the center. I love ya Lou and rock on but a square tool that doesnt deal with square angles or perfectly fixed points is really just an educated guess.


Your point of view is wrong. The tee square does give you several ways to measure.Even if the shirt is on the pad crooked the tee square measures the collar seams but also the width bar measure the shirt from side to side. In other words when you have the center of the collar you then make sure the width bar measure the same on both side of the tee. it is 12 inches on each side of the center. if one side is 10 and the other id 11 then it stands to reason you need to move the shirts so both side read 10.5


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought we were moving on 
I love Lou's products, but more importantly I thank God that there's someone out there that's innovating for the benefit of all of us. Is it perfect? No, but it's made my life much easier and I've gotten accustomed to it's minor challenges. Could I suggest improvements, sure...but I'm not going to pan something for having 10 positive points and 3 negative ones. Nothing is the end-all-and-be-all, but this is the kind of inventiveness that helps move our technology forward, much like the massive thread on the build your own DTG. I praise anyone who spends their own valuable time to try and build a better mousetrap! And I hope he makes a ton of money as that's what captialism generates, innovation. Keep it up Lou...your efforts are very very well respected! Now go make some more videos! Your capitalistic ways are intruding on my plan to download your entire brain!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you build it, they will come!!!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

THE END......I hope.


----------



## peande (Mar 27, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> You just need to fold the shirt and press a center line when you do the moisture removal press. It works every time no matter how goofy the cut of the tee...


Hey, just so my slow mind understands fully; Are you saying you fold the shirt in half, put it on the press folded, pre-press it folded, then open it back up and apply the plastisol on the center line, then heat press it on?

thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

peande said:


> Hey, just so my slow mind understands fully; Are you saying you fold the shirt in half, put it on the press folded, pre-press it folded, then open it back up and apply the plastisol on the center line, then heat press it on?
> 
> thanks


Thats how I have always done plastisol transfers and inkjet transfers. You can also slightly fold the transfer in half and pinch the paper on top and bottom. You can then line up the transfer pinches with the tee centerline. You need to make sure the plastisol transfer is basically printed in the center of the transfer paper, most are but some arent.

The benefits are speed and not worrying if the tee is actually perfect on the platon.

Its the poor mans way of doing the job efficiently but by no means the end all.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> The benefits are speed and not worrying if the tee is actually perfect on the platon.


I actually really like this bc I *do* spend quite a bit of time making sure the shirt is even on both sides of the platen, , when all I really need to do, if I try this, is to make sure the imprint area is under *heat*.  Nice job further explaining this, David.  I hadn't picked the beauty of the simplicity of this so clearly from past posts. Thank you. I think now, I will not ever need to line up another tee again.


----------



## John515 (Feb 18, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> Hi Neisha. First off there is a little bit of play in the T Square It, to enable the cross piece to slide freely, so you need to ensure that the cross slide is completely square to the vertical ruler. It is *only* a small amount of play though, but from personal experience, I have found it can make a difference with some designs.
> 
> What is is more likely however, is that you haven't had the collar seams aligned correctly. Few shirts are folded in such a way that you can just put them on the press. I messed up my first shirt (fortunately on old one) as I hadn't re-aligned the collar seams properly with the T Square It, so I ended up with a misaligned transfer.
> 
> Since ensuring the cross slide was square onto the vertical bar and ensuring the collar seams were in good alignment, I have not had any further problems with Lou's device. It is actually useful bit of kit once you get the hang of it.


From John515 - I have the same problem - Most times it comes out OK - but not always - I am not sure how to align the collar seems - can someone help?


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

most of the time the center fold that is applied by the manufacturer of the shirt and is straight but its only a suggestion. Use that plus the grain of the shirt to even out a transfer of when you put the shirt on the shirt board.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

John515 said:


> From John515 - I have the same problem - Most times it comes out OK - but not always - I am not sure how to align the collar seems - can someone help?


I always find it interesting that people go to others when they have a problem with a product instead of the people they bought it from or the manufacture. John if you contact me I will gladly help. As I did design and manufacture that thing you using


----------



## John515 (Feb 18, 2009)

badalou said:


> I always find it interesting that people go to others when they have a problem with a product instead of the people they bought it from or the manufacture. John if you contact me I will gladly help. As I did design and manufacture that thing you using


Lou
I usually do go to the mfg/supplier if I have a problem, however I happen to be surfing TShirt Forum and saw the letter re TSquare and I jumped in.
Anyway, I am still having problem getting my designs straight - It seems that I am not sure about the neck - exactly where do I measure. Also, am I trying to center the shirt on the press or just the design on the shirt?

john


----------



## logoprollc (Nov 4, 2010)

wormil said:


> Shirts are rarely perfectly symmetrical and people are even less symmetrical. I took a bunch of Port & Co tees and laid them out on a table. Measuring the width across the armpit I found they varied by as much as an inch and the neck wasn't always centered. When all is said and done, it doesn't need to be perfect it only needs to look perfect. Sometimes measuring is a handicap. As for putting the shirt on, I basically make sure it is straight with a variation on the technique used in screenprinting. Getting the shirt straight is a basic skill that will only come through practice. If you have to measure every single shirt your efficiency will be in the crapper.


 
This Is how we do it also..but i recently had a batch of shirts where the logo was too high and crooked...a nightmare...im still un sure evertime...and i hate that.


----------

